# Couple late night pigeons



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I got a few pigeons tonight under the bridges. They were taken with rocks and theraband red tubes cut in half.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Therabnd red tubes cut in half? Like, down the middle?
Never heard of this one is it hard to cut them that way ?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Not really I just take my rotary cutter and slowly cut down the middle. Actually effective however half the draw weight of normal tubes. I was using rocks as I ran out of other projectiles. I had to kill one because the Rock hit the wing bone.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I mean take a follow up shot

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice haul! Especially using rocks


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone. My dog was with me and should get credit for the top one that I had to take a follow up shot because she pinned him down. More to come.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Pigeon pie????

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice !

especially the one you hit with a rock !

I cant hit anything with a rock


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks a lot people. The range was about 15 ft and 18 ft. straight up. I missed so many birds before I got all of these.


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice do you aim with your ott slingshots


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

@Ian no I shoot instinctive Ott for these birds. It is hard for me to shoot ttf upwards with luck. Takes some time however it is fairly easy to get used to.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow you are a good shot.i haven't quite gotten the hang of ott aiming


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't care for aiming however I miss a lot of birds. I can't hit Ott aiming but I can aim shooting ttf.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Don't try to shoot anything alive if you don't know where the shot is going to hit.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

RatSlucker said:


> Don't try to shoot anything alive if you don't know where the shot is going to hit.


If I'm shooting to kill, it's coming down, I used ott then but not any frame is good, the problem with rocks is they hit the fork due to their shape


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

RatSlucker said:


> Don't try to shoot anything alive if you don't know where the shot is going to hit.


Where do you place your shots on earth worms ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Great job - nice bag of birds.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

RatSlucker said:


> Yeah, nice job, but try not to "accidentally" wound the bird and let it fly away.


Where did I say that? I shoot to kill


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

RatSlucker said:


> Yeah, nice job, but try not to "accidentally" wound the bird and let it fly away.


I've seen birds, and other game, wounded when shot with 12 ga shotgun or deer rifle. It's not realistic to expect every shot to hit the head.

Also, I've removed a couple of your posts. Please play nice.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Henry the Hermit said:


> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, nice job, but try not to "accidentally" wound the bird and let it fly away.
> ...


Amen to that


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

RatSlucker said:


> This is such ****, then why do you people say "when you can hit a golf ball 8 out of 10 times you are ready to start hunting" and why do true hunters practice with their weapon before hunting? This is just bullSugarHoneyIceTea.


"not realistic to expect every shot to hit the head" also 8 of 10 is a percentage where you hit or miss, no hit maybe or a little off which leads to wounded animals. I was shooting rocks which curve so it is, at least for me, a good accomplishment. Can I also mention that I aim for the neck on birds? Headshots aren't always needed, I've shot a rabbit through the heart (no kidding a hole in the top of his heart) and he ran 10 feet and died. And yes true hunters practice, but always try for an ethical kill, which is not always achievable. Now tell me when you would an animal and you might can call yourself a hunter


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

RatSlucker said:


> This is such ****, then why do you people say "when you can hit a golf ball 8 out of 10 times you are ready to start hunting" and why do true hunters practice with their weapon before hunting? This is just bullSugarHoneyIceTea.


Some words of friendly advice: climb off of that high horse before you fall and hurt yourself, and listen to Henry.

@gabeb: nice shooting man! And respect for having a cool enough head to make the follow up shot count. That's a lot harder to do than making the first shot.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm not on a horse and I couldn't care less if I get banned, I would just get on a new account and nobody would know it's me, as for IP banning, I could change my address and, boom, I'm in.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

gabeb said:


> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> > This is such ****, then why do you people say "when you can hit a golf ball 8 out of 10 times you are ready to start hunting" and why do true hunters practice with their weapon before hunting? This is just bullSugarHoneyIceTea.
> ...


Some words are messed up in there so I can't read it :/ but of course all I'm saying because I saw I can't aim with a OTT at all, I got mad because, well I don't like to hear that because most people that say that and hunt are horrible hunters and just hit the animal in a not vital place and they run or fly away to suffer for hours maybe even for days, I also know that you can't always hit your target in the intended place unless your using an "aimbot" which is impossible.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

RatSlucker said:


> I'm not on a horse and I couldn't care less if I get banned, I would just get on a new account and nobody would know it's me, as for IP banning, I could change my address and, boom, I'm in.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

RS - I get where you are coming from. And I'd go as far to say its a honourable standpoint. Suffering vs swift death. Think almost everyone here would say they go for clean kills. And being Gabeb managed 3 birds one a little messy but he followed up - all good. You approach is just a little rough and you're taking on the whole establishment (thats on your side) by focussing one a single individual. Its the right war - just the wrong battle.

In the UK using rocks is illegal as you have to use 'shot'. But I grew up using stones 95% of the time. And like any shot you get a feel for their inherent accuracy.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

RatSlucker said:


> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> > RatSlucker said:
> ...


"aimbot"? And buddy ever seen Rufus hussey? No aimpoint there


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Odd shaped rocks didn't bother Rufus.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Odd shaped rocks didn't bother Rufus.


The secret was slow so the edges had no effect on aim


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey guys, I might be back. Sorry for all the toxicity. I don't really know what got into me at that time. I want to apologize for that.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Unusual to see bit of unrest on these forums, can see both sides though. Only you know yourself whether your consistent enough to be hunting and it's not for us to tell you whether you are or not. Good kill shots though. this sport is to small to be critisising people to much when we all try our best.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice shooting!

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------

